# Lumps on hind legs



## rabernathy (Jul 26, 2014)

My 13 month old pup, Cortez ("affectionately referred to as "Cortezo") seems to have a movable lump on the back of each hind leg, one is noticeably larger than the other. I just noticed them today. I did some reading online and it seems there are a million possible explanations, from cancer to calcium deposits. I think it is odd that there are two, one on each leg in nearly the same spot, but not the same size. It seems like if it were a tumor of some kind there would only be one, or at least not two in seemingly the exact same spot on each leg. Right?

What is happening here? Any ideas? Thanks for any feedback.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

If its near the hock I'd think maybe some sort of thickening of the skin, almost like a callous? But to be safe I'd take him to the vet to rule anything funky out. Some dogs get fatty deposits and they are ok.


----------



## rabernathy (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks, yeah, I think I'll take him to the vet, just to get a "professional" opinion, though I hate to do it.


----------



## Froggy (Jul 5, 2014)

Yes, I agree with Coach, vet him to make sure. But I will put in my two cents as well on what I think it is. You see, the same thing happened to my friend's dog, Moo. One day we noticed too large lumps on each back leg almost exactly in the same spot. And by the second pic you posted, its close to where her's were too. They took her to the vet, we talked the next day. My friend told me her vet said that there are glands and they had became inflamed. Personally, in Moo's case it wasn't so bad, but it can be. So yeah, I'd deffinantly take him to the vet if I were you. Never can be too careful.

P.s....yesh I realized my post was late lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah they look to be the spot the glands are. My boys are always lumpy but a vet check to ease the mind would be great.

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

Honestly, they could be anything from lymphoma (the very, very worst case) to infected bug bites (pretty minor). The only thing that will give you an answer is a vet check.


----------



## rabernathy (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. 

Yup, spot on, they were the glands. The vet said that in this young of a dog lymphoma is unlikely and gave me a ten day antibiotic treatment, assuming it is likely either allergies or some sort of infection. Three days into the treatment and it seems like they are going down. It is minor, whatever it is, because the hind legs are the only glands swollen. I think it may be related to my neighbors 11 year old dog, a grumpy little red nosed guy, who got out of their house and came over and started a fight with Cortez the day before I noticed the swollen glands. It wasn't a big deal, we easily got them apart, but he bit and scratched at Cortezo's legs a bit. I wonder if he didn't cause some kind of infection in those scratches.

At any rate, I am relieved it's not a problem. My friends dog is six years old and just was put down due to a tumor in his heart, amazing.


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm so glad it's minor and treatable.


----------

